# New grips vs. new linemans?



## sparky711 (Oct 1, 2011)

I've had my Klein linemans for almost a year now and managed to rough up the grips enough to where they are not comfortable. I'm not looking to start the whole who's brand is better discussion, I just want to know how you guys feel about replacing the grips vs. buying a new pair?


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

sparky711 said:


> I've had my Klein linemans for almost a year now and managed to rough up the grips enough to where they are not comfortable. I'm not looking to start the whole who's brand is better discussion, I just want to know how you guys feel about replacing the grips vs. buying a new pair?


New grips get my vote.:thumbup:

There is nothing better than a good broken in pair of Kleins.


----------



## Acadian9 (Jun 6, 2009)

I would buy a new pair and sell the old ones to a labourer at work.


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

I actually prefer the red, harder "plastic" Klein replacement handles (grips). They have a good hand feel and last forever. To put the grips, as you call them, onto the pliers, first strip off the old handles, put the replacement handles into hot, not boiling, water for a few seconds, until they barely soften, force them onto the pliers. You may need to hit the end of the handle to drive it all of the way on. Then you are ready for business.


----------



## user4818 (Jan 15, 2009)

I took the grips off a pair of Klein Journeyman series of pliers that fell victim to "Klein's Law" and put them on my new regular pliers every time I get a new set.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

I like the old red grips. I always installed them over the existing blue ones. A dab of dish soap on the blue one and the red ones slide right over when you prewarm them.


----------



## D-Bo (Apr 15, 2012)

the first thing i do when i have to buy new channies is strip the grip off


----------



## varmit (Apr 19, 2009)

D-Bo said:


> the first thing i do when i have to buy new channies is strip the grip off


Me too.

Long ago, you could buy new, bare handle Channellocks.


----------



## Lone Crapshooter (Nov 8, 2008)

Me 3 unless they are a pair of 460's


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

I have always normally put the red grips on my linemans.


----------



## 347sparky (May 14, 2012)

I've pulled the grips off of my old Kleins, when clamping down on a fishtape during a tough wire pull. Put on the red replacements and no problems.


----------



## bubb_tubbs (Apr 15, 2012)

I dunno how you guys manage to have the teeth outlast the handles.


----------

